# First tutorial ever: ultra-natural and bright everyday look



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

*So...This is my first tutorial ever...I'm kinda shy and I thought i'll never ever post a tut on specktra...but a friend of mine asked me a very natural everyday look inspired by Gossip Girl's Serena van Der Woodsen and I've tried to do so, changing the style a little bit for brown hair and eyes...*

*And so here it is! I'm posting it because I'd like your opinion, since i think you all are very expert about make up and do very good tutorials (I LOVE many of them <3).... Hope you like it...^^
*
*Let's start with the products I used:*

*Face: *

To moisture: MAC oil control lotion 
Le Blanc the Chanel as primer 
MAC Studio Fix NC25 
Collistar stick concealer (collistar is a good italian makeup brand, but i don't know if you have that in the US or other countries) 
Sephora radiant loose powder 01 "universal ivory" 
*Eyes:*

Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
MAC paint pot "bare study" 
MAC "Vanilla" pigment 


A bright white powder eye shadow that I bought for 1 euro and doesn't have a brand...any e/s of this kind or a frost white pigment will do 
Wet_n_Wild white e/s 
MAC e/s "girlie" 
MAC e/s "honesty" 
MAC e/s "haux" 
MAC e/s "corduroy" 
MAC zoomlash mascara 
MAC technakohl liner in "graphblack" 
*Cheeks:
*

Chanel Joues contraste in "Orchid Rose" for a light contouring 
NARS blush "orgasm" 
Vanilla pigment to highlight cheeks, nose and chin 
*Brushes
*

217: to apply colour and blend 
266: to define and line eyes with corduroy e/s 
A brush that looks like 239 but it isn't LOL (I gotta have ittt!!!) that I bought almost 10 years ago for 3 euros to highlight 
*Lips*

A bright cherry colour lipstick from an italian economic brand (Deborah)
MAC  clear lipglass

Ok let's start now! I'll put all the photos as thumbnails so click on them to view them full size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*This is my face with the base: moisturizer, primer, foundation, concealer and eye-primer*





*First, I highlighted eyes:
I applied bare study paintpot all over my lid until my eyebrows and under my eyes
*




*I Highlighted the inner corner of the eye and my eyebrow bone with a white bright e/s (I used wetnwild one)...





...and applied Vanilla pigment all over




I applied girlie e/s in the outer corner of my lid and blended it in the crease with the 217 brush, lightly (sorry for the bad photo next ones will be better )





Then haux in the outer corner and inner corner of the lid, lightly, and blend it with girlie in the crease (dotted line in the photo)





I lined my eyes with corduroy e/s and the 266 brush:





This is the effect with open eyes:





I blended all the colours with honesty e/s and added more vanilla pigment in the center of the lid (yellow line) and the powder bright white e/s in the lower part of the lid and the inner corner (white line)





Then I did a very light and thin line with technakohl eyeliner only on the upper lashline and added mascara on both upper and lower lashes:









Then I did a light contouring with chanel blush, put NARS blush on my cheeks and highlighted cheekbones, chin and nose with Vanilla pigment. Applied cherry-coloured sheer lipstick with fingers, lightly, and added a veil of nautral lipgloss...and this is the result:





I think it's a soft, bright, neutral look, suitable for going to work and school...I hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

very cute natural look


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you!! @^_^@


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 2, 2009)

Very natural & super pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 2, 2009)

I like it


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 3, 2009)

Very pretty, totally a work-safe look i'd do for the office. I like it, it's soft but still looks like you're put-together and polished. Nice!


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you very much girls!!
This is the first time I receive comments on my makeup because it's the first time i share it...I'm very happy! ^^


----------



## pichima (Apr 14, 2009)

bellissima! you look so glowy and flawless! 
well done


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 19, 2009)

Very natural, ypur pictures came out great too..


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like it a lot


----------



## Devon (Apr 19, 2009)

Very simple look! Wearable everyday!


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you! I've been searching for a way to use girlie and have been experimenting with neutral looks, this is perfect! Great job on your first tut!


----------

